# Strapcode bracelets



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,

ive pondering with the idea of putting a strapcode on my skx. Anyone got one? Experience? Also, where's best?? Amazon or direct from the site??


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

Late reply, but only just seen post. I'm thinking likewise, their metal bracelets look good quality.

Seems Amazon have got many of their range. Can't find any other sources in UK? Amazon easier than buying from USA.

If you have found anywhere else, let me know please.

Cheers


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

JDMdenon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ive pondering with the idea of putting a strapcode on my skx. Anyone got one? Experience? Also, where's best?? Amazon or direct from the site??


 I haven't heard others mention it on here but I found the edges on the stapcode bracelet not well finished. The sharp corners were digging into my wrist. Original SKX bracelet is now back on.


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

I had this bracelet on my SKX007. Hard to fail for 80$ due to a better quality than the rattling Jubilee Seiko came on.

Could not agree with BobJ on sharp corners, however brushed finish did not impress me either. I guess you get what you pay for.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-endmill-watch-band-seiko-diver-skx007-brushed-solid-stainless-steel-p-2620.html#.WwbkDi-ZMWo


----------

